

Mutant butterflies found in Japan after Fukushima nuclear disaster - ValentineC
http://inhabitat.com/mutant-butterflies-found-in-japan-after-fukushima-nuclear-disaster/

======
donttrustatoms
This study was shown to be based on faulty statistics and method. For
examination check out the following:
[http://www.thingsworsethannuclearpower.com/2012/08/frog-
muta...](http://www.thingsworsethannuclearpower.com/2012/08/frog-mutations-
and-fukushima-butterfly.html)

